# Hat jemand eine Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro ATI RX Vega M01?



## McKing (20. Oktober 2017)

Hallöchen
wollte mal nachfragen wie die Erfahrungen mit Alphacool sind.
Habe Anfang September eine Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Pro ATI RX Vega M01 bestellt, doch bis heute nichts erhalten....
Hat jemand schon so ein Modell oder ist das ein Windei?


----------



## Schmuppes (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte mich schon genau dasselbe gefragt. Gegen Jahresende werde ich auf die eine oder andere Art die Kühlung meiner Vega verbessern und schwanke noch zwischen dem Eiswolf mit 240er Radiator für 180 Euro oder einem GPU-Custom-Loop für grob 300 Euro. Ich frage mich, inwieweit man die Testberichte von der GTX 1080 auf RX Vega übertragen kann. Gamersnexus hatte ein Video erstellt (YouTube) und wenn der Kühler mit Vega ähnlich gut funktioniert, wäre das eine ernsthafte Option für mich. Bis jetzt habe ich aber noch nix dazu gehört und es wundert mich auch nicht, wenn das Ding etwa bei Aquatuning (edit: Und selbst im eigenen Webshop von Alphacool) immer noch nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## McKing (20. Oktober 2017)

Tests dazu gibt es auch von Englischen Seiten, waren alle Positiv.
Das  mit der Lieferung ist so ne Sache....
Leider ist auch der Kudenservice alles andere als hilfreich bei der ganzen Geschichte!


----------



## Zerosix-06 (20. Oktober 2017)

Also warten seit "Anfang September" ist schon böse. Vor allem wenn vom Support keine Antwort kommt bzw. nicht Hilfreich ist und sagt wann die Lieferung kommt.

Hatte mir ja auch eine zeit lang den Eiswolf überlegt. aber dann doch für eine Custom für meine Vega entschieden. Bei meinem "Wunsch" einen 280er Radi zu haben wäre mich die Eiswolf ebenfalls auf ~200€ gekommen da war es mir wert den Schritt zur Custom für ~330€ zu machen.
Ich warte jedoch aktuell auch auf den krygraphics Wasserblock, hat laut Website 14 Tage Lieferzeit und habe am 10.10. Bestellt  ich hoffe also dass das Päckchen nächste Woche kommt, der Rest für die Wakü liegt schon vorbereitet zu hause bzw. wurde schon gereinigt, vorbereitet und eingebaut soweit es ging


----------



## McKing (31. Oktober 2017)

Also �� habe meine Wakü erhalten und auch schon über die gute Vega gebastelt.
Muss sagen das ich von der Leistung her sehr zufrieden bin.
Die Verarbeitung hat noch Platz nach oben aber sonst ganz gut.
Wer mit der Lautstärke seiner Rx Vega unzufrieden ist sollte zuschlagen.


----------



## Teriodis (1. November 2017)

Einfach bei alphacool anrufen ging bei mir immer einer ran. 

Grüse


----------

